# Eldar Vyper, how do you use it?



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm planing on buying a squad of three vypers to be able to put together a Windrider host formation. I just wonder how to best equip them and I have a few thoughts I want to put forth for discussion. 

1) Dual Shuriken Cannons. 6 strength 6 shots at 24 inch. Good amout of shots for a small penny with semi-rending and can take on light vehicles. Short range though so may be in harms way of small arms fire but can also take full advantage of the Formation rule that once per game gives shuriken weapons Shred. But then again, at strenght 6 there will not be to many Dice that fail to wound as long as I don't fight MCs or eq. 

2) EMLs and no shuriken cannon. This way they could keep back and out of harms way. The flexability to this unit I Think would be quite unmatched since you got anti-vehicle/MC missles, anti-horde missles and anti-air missles with it. In fact I realy need that AA capability to my eldars. But this takes no advantage of the formation rule more than granting me it for the jetbike squadrons. I don't plan to serve my vypers to the enemy for the 12inch of my catapults.  

What do you think? Since Eldar have lots of fun things to deal with Meqs, Teqs and so on I feel starcannon is out of the game here. And I prefer the plasma missle over scatter laser. 

One final question, does any of the vehicle upgrades do anything for hte vyper more that making them expensive? The only one I would Think of is Holo-fields since a 5++ save could give them a higher chance of beeing alive when enemy fliers arrive but with thoughtfull positioning you could do htat yourself. 

Thanks for Reading!


----------



## loki619 (Mar 28, 2013)

well for me i run mine ether shuri/star cannon from troop hunters/ killer of pains dual to there speed or with lance's as extra anti armor just remember that no matter what guns u take there still very weak armor and do die easy keep them on flanks and poping away


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I suppose it depends on the rest of your army. I use Crimson Death, so I don't need Lances for tank hunting, but I actually don't have a lot of Starcannons/plasma, so the Shuricannon/Starcannon combo isn't that bad. But since they tend to be a 'tax', dual Shuricannon is a great option for pissing people off with lots of shots.


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

The only downside I see is by having 2 shuri cannons you might as well have used war walkers which have a 5++ save


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

the_barwn said:


> The only downside I see is by having 2 shuri cannons you might as well have used war walkers which have a 5++ save


Except the OP mentioned running a Windrider Host, and you can't have War Walkers for those.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

I Think I'll stick to my thought about the EML. But what about upgrades? Are there any that are Worth it to the Vypers?


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

what do you want the vypers to do? be a mobile gun platform? a lot of the upgrades do add a points value, can you budget for this?


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

My main plan is to have a mobile Gun platform with the flexibility to take on almost anything. 
I thoughts are.
1) Holo-Fields for surviving 
2) crystals Matrix to flat out away of harms way without losing a round of shooting. 
Maybe spiritstones to keep them on the move.


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

Ok thats looking good for the squadron but remember all the vypers have to have both the holo fields & crystal matrix.

Will they all be armed with the eml or will you mix the load out & say have 1 eml, 1 starcannon & 1 brightlance??


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

I'll keep them the same.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

To be honest, by the time you've paid for all your upgrades, you might as well buy a second Squadron instead.


----------

